# Lemon Parmesan Green Beans



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2020)

Lemon Parmesan Green Beans
2lbs of fresh green beans sprayed with olive oil, salted and then give a generous covering of lemon zest and Parmesan cheese.
Broiler on high until hot and tender.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 24, 2020)

That sounds delicious! I bet it would work well on aspearigus too!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2020)

Your a day late John, that would have been a perfect match for my chicken parm from last night.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2020)

Excellent Chile!! Both my wife and I would devour that!!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 24, 2020)

That sounds delicious and easy peasy.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Oct 24, 2020)

I love fresh green beans. Thanks for the idea. I’ll definitely be making that soon.  I might add some crushed chili pepper.


----------

